
Why Features Can Poison your Software Startup - frane
http://www.fransekman.com/10-reasons-why-more-features-can-be-poison-for-a-software-startup/
======
frane
All new features have high hidden costs for a software startup that has not
yet found product-market fit. This post explains gives 10 reasons and offers
some solutions.

